# how many goats fit in a subaru?



## bodhransong (Jul 10, 2013)

the truck is in the shop, the fence will be up today~ and I'm hoping to bring home mama with her twins and maybe another kid, in my Subaru Outback. hmmm. Its unfortunately a three hour drive, so I will lay a tarp and straw in the back and bring water, a halter for mama, Probios, and maybe some willow to munch on (will get feed from the owner). any recommendations to make this trip more comfortable? she is still nursing, he is a new wether. I realize its not the best scenario~new to goats :lovey:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know how big the kids are but I would probably put the "other" kid in a dog kennel (Mom may not like the stranger being close to her kids). Mom and her kids should be fine in the back. You would be surprised what people put in the back of their cars. I had someone take home an alpaca in the back of their Chevy car.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

We brought home Daffodil in my ford focus, and the two bucklings in my ford f 250 double cab in the back seat. My daughter held Daffodil on her lap and I took a dog kennel and planned on putting the bucklings in it and hauling them in the back of the truck and the bucklings would have been too cramped in the kennel so I put them in the back floorboard of my double cab and my daughter rode back there with them.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've had 5 ND's in the back of my hyundai Santa Fe!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm considering 2 Nubians 3 years old (they are supposed to be on the small side) in my Toyota Corolla


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

How many depends on the breed twice as many nd as standards. My sister has a subaru and i know i could put at least six nd in there.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I hauled a dog on my lap and a 10 month old Boer wether in the back seat of my pickup truck to the vet. We had him in the homemade goat tote but it had rained earlier and when we stopped to check on him he was drenched from passing cars splashing water on him. So we some how managed to convince him to climb in the backseat as the poor guy was shivering.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I read the title to this thread and I keep thinking it's the beginning to a joke. It makes me giggle anyway.

When transporting goats, where there is a will there is a way. We have a truck with a cap so if the goat can be lifted, it's all good. I've wanted a trailer but they're a little out of budget right now. There is one for sale that is a Camper type trailer for $200 that I could gut out. I'm thinking my girls might like to travel to shows in style.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

We lucked out and found a really good sturdy flatbed trailer for $700 only hours after it was traded in for a bigger trailer. My ranch partner built out of wood and left over fencing fabric a goat tote that slides on and off the trailer. So far we have transported 5 goats to their new homes and several more to the vet in it.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I transported several Nigerian does in the back seat of my deputy sheriff cruiser.

I used to haul my show string in the back seat of my Ford sedan. I took the back seat out, filled it with hay and loaded them in.


----------

